# maxant 30F



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello i have been looking for a used Extractor and i would like a Maxant. I found a commercial place near me that has 2 Maxant 30F for sale 1200-1400 +tax 20+ years old and well used, i know nothing about extractors, as far as sturdy construction it looks good (industrial) but maxant doesn't produce them and i'm worried about parts if i need them down the line. i see they list some parts available, but i don't like buying things and have to turn around and fix the every year. I am a mechanic and i don't really want to spend my time fixing things when i'm trying to enjoy myself beekeeping : )

I was going to get a 1400L electric maxant 20 frame. they sell for 1595 +tx & freight here in canada
here is a picture of the units








also the ad
http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...-Honey-Extractors-uncapper-W0QQAdIdZ398432746
any thoughts on this ??

Ben


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I just picked up the 1400 great looking and well built. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We still make the parts for the 500-30.
The only part that wears are the fiber drive wheels which we stock year round.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You'll probably spend the difference between old and new buying parts plus shipping. I would spend the couple of hundred bucks extra and buy a new Maxant!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder how much the 30 framer cost when it was new? I'm with Charlie, you're better off with a new one. Also, the top part of the reel looks pretty grungy to me.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

it would cost more to ship from the united states to me than to buy from a dealer in canada i was told. because there is customs/brokers fees. the beemaid place sells the 1400 for 1595 +tax and freight. they said the prices they have are 100 bucks more than Maxant because of the shipping from the US.
I am only taking peoples word on this information, i am a little bit gullable when it comes to people telling me the full story : ) it's just how i am.

Plus Beemaid told me almost a month ago they had none because they were on backorder, well it must be a long list of backorders because they said 2 weeks and it's now a month. and i never heard from them and i told them i wanted one ASAP.

I would love to buy factory direct. usually you get better deals, but freight will kill me and i don't know much about brokers

Ben


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

adamant said:


> you will love it! u plan on mounting it on a platform?


I'm Going to, I think it will help to slide bucket under.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

So my main concern is that i know that over the years materials cost more and products take a quality drop because of it and i was worried that if i bought a new extractor vs older , the material would be lower quality , mainly because of the 'overseas' marketed items here causing the porblem of selling a quality item at competitive prices.
how many years will an extractor go until it breaks ?
and was a model 30F a good model? how much were they sold for?

the one for sale has been used commercially for 20 years & the man has 1200 hives.

i think things through way too much sometimes i know.

Ben


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

There is nothing like getting something "new"...that way its always yours..the used ones definately look used.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I get what you're saying but I don't think you have to worry about declining quality with Maxant. Jake will treat you right and give you a good deal.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I have that extractor and it will NEVER wear out. I like the nothing like getting something new post but were not talking new car smell. If I were you I would be writing a check


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no telling what they sold for new back in those days...... I think in the area of $1700-$2000.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Beemaid does not usually have stock when you need it. I called for Pierco Medium frames and they said they were out. I asked them to call when available and it's been ver a month. I'm pretty sure they do not stock many extractors and order when needed.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

i had an email sent from josh @ beemaid friday , saying they would have one on tuesday at Beemaid, my name is on it : ) 

i don't know why people question me on why i am getting such a large extractor . after all it's my dang money LOL

Ben


----------

